
Show HN: BYRD – Bring Your Restricted Documents - sp0rkyd0rky
https://byrd.io
======
brudgers
It's not really clear what it is and what it does.

~~~
sp0rkyd0rky
You're right, I hid the language in the hamburger menu, trying to make the
mobile experience less "wall of text". We should think of some ways to bring
it out.

